# Scheduling



## Corgilover08 (Oct 27, 2022)

What does ONE stand for on MyTime?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2022)

Corgilover08 said:


> What does ONE stand for on MyTime?


Ck with your tl. It could be one for ones. @happygoth says one spot.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 27, 2022)

Corgilover08 said:


> What does ONE stand for on MyTime?


It’s different t in every store


----------

